# Public Land Tree Stand Etiquette



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello All,
I just wanted to get your opinions regarding hunting tree stands on public ground. Specifically, I've been checking out some potential areas to hunt for next year. I usually hunt closer to where I grew up and am looking for some areas closer to where I currently live. I've found several excellent areas. The only problem is that many of the watering holes I've found already have tree stands on them. One part of me puts myself in the shoes of the people who have gone to all of the trouble of finding the area and installing a tree stand. I would be a little upset if someone else came in and hunted from the stand I installed. However, another part of me says, hey, this is public land. Just because they found the area first doesn't mean I shouldn't be able to hunt it. Obviously if I were to see a truck parked on the road near the stand I would not try to hunt the stand. However, I'm tempted to hunt the stand during the week if nobody appears to be hunting it. What do you guys think? Do I hunt a stand that somebody else has installed? Install my own on the same hole? (seems silly) Just look harder to find a hole with no stand?


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I personally would not hunt in the stand. Not to say I would not hunt that waterhole. Just like everywhere else on public land, GET THERE FIRST! I would take a portable ground blind. I also would not go if someone was already there but some people would.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

When stands are left at one place they become first come first serve. HOWEVER. If you want to hunt that same spot without any drama. Get there first and hang your own stand. If not, use the one that's there and be prepared to possibly leave if the guy that owns it shows up. If you get there and there is another truck parked, leave it alone and hunt elsewhere.

Important note: Not all people are very deft when it comes to choosing a tree and hanging a stand correctly. Be sure if you use the stand already there that it's "well hung" or you could end up on your back wondering where your next breath of air is going to be coming from.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> When stands are left at one place they become first come first serve. HOWEVER. If you want to hunt that same spot without any drama. Get there first and hang your own stand. If not, use the one that's there and be prepared to possibly leave if the guy that owns it shows up. If you get there and there is another truck parked, leave it alone and hunt elsewhere.
> 
> Important note: Not all people are very deft when it comes to choosing a tree and hanging a stand correctly. Be sure if you use the stand already there that it's "well hung" or you could end up on your back wondering where your next breath of air is going to be coming from.


Thats great advise. I will take it one step further. If you are going to be in a tree you should wear a harness. Falling from trees is the number one cause of bowhunter death. Of course there is free choice but it sucks when someone dies because they did not use safety equipment.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Put yourself in their shoes, you scouted an area, found a good hole, put up your stand, came back a day or two later to hunt the stand and found someone in it. How would you feel? Then act how you wish they had acted, you know, "the golden rule", do unto others and so forth. JMHO


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

How about this one? You hunt an area for years & remove your stand every year (as per regs), then one year find someone has put up a new stand, in a new tree, over the same water you've hunted for years. Most guys would be able to see where a stand has been (cut limbs, bark scars, etc) yet the new guy has ignored the signs and places his stand anyway. Is there a grandfather rule? How do you communicate? Does the new guy understand etiquette? If you decide to share, is this the end of your "honey hole"? I have several views, but am curious what the veterans vs. newbies would do.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mezmarley said:


> How about this one? You hunt an area for years & remove your stand every year (as per regs), then one year find someone has put up a new stand, in a new tree, over the same water you've hunted for years. Most guys would be able to see where a stand has been (cut limbs, bark scars, etc) yet the new guy has ignored the signs and places his stand anyway. Is there a grandfather rule? How do you communicate? Does the new guy understand etiquette? If you decide to share, is this the end of your "honey hole"? I have several views, but am curious what the veterans vs. newbies would do.


I can't imagine that anyone would would really pay that much attention to a single tree in the nearby forest. I would think get there first opening morning. If you see a stand, leave a note there with your info and your intentions. They may have a very different schedule than you and it may workout just right for both of you.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

This subject is always on my mind. We have only a finite amount of public land to hunt with hunter numbers increasing. 

I have had 2 experiences with hunters who have hung a stand trying to come in and try to run me off after I arrived at the hole first. Keep in mind I was hunting from the ground and left their stands alone. Both instances they were resistant to me when I explained to them that regardless of them hanging a stand, I arrived first and they can come back another time. I was even willing to coordinate with them. It was very frustrating to me when they seemed to think they owned the hole just because they hung a piece of metal in the tree. The resulting contention dampened the joy of the hunt.

Just because they worked hard to hang a stand in the area does not merit priority hunting of the area. In the west i prefer to elk hunt from the ground and do not want to hang my own stands. 

I wish the Utah would define the rules of tree stands on public land. I currently live in the southeast United States and the state clearly defines the rule of tree stands on public land. It keeps things clear and simple.

By the way, thanks for discussing this. I think the more we discuss it in our community the sooner the etiquette will spread.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> It keeps things clear and simple.


Two things the Utah DWR has no concept of.


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Mezmarley said:
> 
> 
> > How about this one? You hunt an area for years & remove your stand every year (as per regs), then one year find someone has put up a new stand, in a new tree, over the same water you've hunted for years. Most guys would be able to see where a stand has been (cut limbs, bark scars, etc) yet the new guy has ignored the signs and places his stand anyway. Is there a grandfather rule? How do you communicate? Does the new guy understand etiquette? If you decide to share, is this the end of your "honey hole"? I have several views, but am curious what the veterans vs. newbies would do.
> ...


That's funny, when I find a new wallow or seep, the FIRST thing I do is to look around at the trees to see if (A) there's already a stand hanging, or (B) which tree would be the ideal place to put a stand. Since quakies usually suck for placement, I look for mature pines. If someone is/has been using the area, you can easily find a pine with a bunch of cut limbs and a "hole" created on the seep-facing side of the tree. If I find a seep with a stand or an obvious tree used with a stand, I leave it for the guy who's obviously been using the area.

I've been hunting a few seeps for over 15 years and recently discovered new stands in the exact same spot I put my stand in every year (bear in mind, I remove my stand after the season). The new stands now have year-round residency, so I simply hunt out of them and save myself the effort of packing in a portable every year. I was simply curious if other people looked over a seep PRIOR to hanging their stand, and if they saw evidence that another hunter was hunting there, what would they do?


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

I've met a few good folks and had some good hunts by simply leaving a note on a windshield or in the stand/blind.

" Saw you beat me to the spot, sorry to bother you, but came in to hang my stand.
could you give me a ring and let me know when you tag out so I can give it a whack here? thanks. I'll be over at the hole where the 5er that blew over was parked last year. Phone number and name and truck description...good luck!"

notes I've found on my windshield usually say, " hello, I was going to hunt this spot too, can we get together and work it as a team? or at least not screw each other up ... phone or email."

I would never hop into a stand or blind someone else placed, that's rude as hell, and I'd be very unreceptive to partnering up after walking in to find someone in my stand.

my take on it.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Public land is just that public. If you hang a stand expect to have somebody in it if you have not arrived first. If you dont want anyone to utilize your effort of putting it up, pack it in each day you hunt the water hole. Other than that, first come first serve. 

However it is a good idea to cooridnate with those who are trying to hunt the same place. 

To tell you the truth I have a hard time hunting the Cache for elk for that very reason. It just makes the hunt not very fun when you have to try to beat other people to the place you want to hunt. 

I dont know the law but IMO I dont think it is right to be able to leave your stand up all season especially because some think they own the water hole when they have there stand up. 

I have heard that if you leave your stand up someone could go and take it if they want because it is on public land. But if that is true then why could someone who parks there truck on public land have a expectation of privacy and not have some one brake into it and take what they want. 

I will find out the law on it from a CO that is a friend.


----------

